# Tarte au citron



## Ishbel (Jul 31, 2006)

This was a recipe I was taught in France a long time ago, the almonds and the topping makes it slightly different from the usual citron tarts  

*Pastry*
175g plain flour
90g unsalted butter
2 egg yolks
pinch of salt
75g icing sugar
2 tablespoons very, very cold water
*Filling*
3 lemons
2 oranges
75g caster sugar
70g unsalted butter
2 eggs
4 tablespoonse seived orange marmalade
25g flaked almonds
Little icing sugar for dusting

*Pastry*
Sift flour onto the work surface and form a well in the centre.  Place the butter, egg yolks, salt sugar and water into the well and gradually work into the flour using the fingertips to make a soft dough (I always put my hands into iced water before making pastry, but do dry well!)  Form the dough into a ball.  Push the dough away from you with the heel of one hand.  Gather it up again, using a metal palette knife or pastry scraper and repeat for 1-2 minutes.  Form into a ball, cover and chill in the fridge for about an hour.

Preheat oven to gas mark 5, 400F.  Butter a 9 inch (23cm) loose bottomed flan/quiche type tin.  Mine has a fluted edge which gives a crisp edge to the pastry.

Using a rolling pin, flatten the dough and roll it out to a circle about 11 inches (27cm) in diameter.  Fold the dough back over the rolling pin and caerfully lift it over the flan tin.  Press dough into the shape of the tin, making sure it goes into all the edges, and allowing the excess to hangover the rim.  Pass the rolling pin across the top of the rim to cut off the dough.  If your flan tin doesn't have a fluted edge, then finger pinch the edges to crimp them.  Prick bottom of the shell with a fork and refrigerate for about half an hour.

Lower the oven to gas 5, 375F. You then need to 'bake blind' the uncooked pastry.   Line pastry shell with greaseproof paper, fill with baking beans and place flan tin on a baking sheet.  Bake for 15 minutes until set and lightly browned.  Remove the baking beans and greaseproof paper and bake the pastry for about another 5 minutes, until lightly golden.  Leave to cool.

*Filling*
Grate the rind from one of the lemons and half an orange.  Squeeze the juice from 2 lemons.  Beat together sugar, butter, orange and lemon rinds until light and fluffy, then gradually beat in the eggs.  Slowly stir in the lemon juice.

Peel both oranges and the remaining lemon, carefully scraping of all the pith.  Holding over a bowl, cut down between the membrane and the fruit to remove the segments.  Add any juice colleged in the bowl to the butter mixture then spread in the pastry case.  Place the lemon and orange segments on top, pressing them down lightly.

Warm the clear marmalde over a low heat.  Carefully brush over the orange and lemon segments and then sprinkle with the almonds. Bake for about 15 minutes.  Leave to cool for ten mintues and then transfer to a wire rack to cool completely.  Dust with icing sugar just before serving the tart.

Serve with double cream flavoured with a little Cointreau, or orange zest, if liked.


----------



## jkath (Jul 31, 2006)

oh that sounds heavenly, Ishbel!!!


----------



## kadesma (Jul 31, 2006)

*I love it*

Ishbel, made your tart recipe today..Oh, my what a wonderful smell and I can hardly wait for a taste...I was a nervous wreck deciding to do this as I'm not much of a baker, but, it wasn't that hard for me which was a surprise and I had fun doing it. Cade is here with me and even tho he is picky picky about what he eats, he is waiting patiently for a first taste  Thanks Ishbel
kadesma


----------



## Ishbel (Aug 1, 2006)

Goodness, that WAS quick.

How did you like the tarte?


----------



## kadesma (Aug 1, 2006)

Ishbel said:
			
		

> Goodness, that WAS quick.
> 
> How did you like the tarte?


When I saw the recipe, I knew I had everything I needed so Cade and I set out to try it..Tart what tart we ate it all and it was fantastic. I will make it again for certain. The sons in law both asked for it again.
Thanks again Ishbel.
kadesma


----------



## ChefJune (Aug 1, 2006)

*Thank You! Thank You!*

Oh, Ishbel!  I _love_ lemon (and other citrus) desserts!  I find them really refreshing after a big meal.  I know most Americans prefer chocolate, but not me... I _love, love LOVE_ lemon!  I also have a treasured Lemon Tart recipe from France, but I can't wait to have an occasion to make yours.  It sounds divine!


----------



## Ishbel (Aug 2, 2006)

The cookery courses I've been on in France have given me some of my family's most favourite dishes!

I love lemon, too!

Kadesma....   I'm glad everyone enjoyed it - it's so nice to have feedback... it's not like a restaurant where the chef KNOWS whether people like his/her food!!!


----------



## kadesma (Aug 2, 2006)

Ishbel said:
			
		

> The cookery courses I've been on in France have given me some of my family's most favourite dishes!
> 
> I love lemon, too!
> 
> Kadesma.... I'm glad everyone enjoyed it - it's so nice to have feedback... it's not like a restaurant where the chef KNOWS whether people like his/her food!!!


I know Ishbel, it does help to know what others think of recipes they have TRIED, it gives you something to keep going on   Thanks again.

kadesma


----------

